# critique please



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

These are my very first doelings, Coco the smaller spotted one is a La Mancha/Nigerian about 6 months old. The second is Angel (she's sweet, but she's no Angel) is a 6 months old La Mancha/Nubian . I plan only on milking them. Just curious on opinions, would like to know their faults for education only. Thanks! 

Coco is first, then Angel


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They both look like fairly nice does, but I would get them set up so we can see what they really look like. Not being set up can mess their topline and rear legs up. But from what I can tell:
Coco:
Coco seems like she has a nice length of body, long legs, and she's feminine. Her neck seems to blend well into her withers and chest. From the pic, her topline looks ok, but has a slight dip. (Could maybe be fixed if she was set up) I would like to see sharper withers though. She could have a bit more brisket extension, but she stands strongly under her feet. I would like to see her wider through the escutcheon, and have her legs a tad more angular. Her rump is short, and kinda steep. Other than that, she seems like a nice doe. Have you seem her dams' udder?

Angel is also a pretty nice doe. I like her length, width through the pins and hooks, and her long legs. She seems to have sharper withers, but her neck could blend smoother into them. She has fairly nice brisket extension. Her rump is longer, but could be less steep. I would like to see more body capacity, but that will come with future freshenings. She also has a long neck and it nice and feminine. I would like to see her wider through the escutcheon as well, and more angular rear legs too. 

Over all they are pretty similar does


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Coco:
Pros:
Strong topline
Straight front legs
Strong in chine
Nice angulation in rear legs
Neck blends well into brisket
Neck blends fairly well into withers
Long rump
Lean dairy neck
Blends pretty well throughout
Correct bite
Feminine and dairy looking
Depth
Appears to neither toe in nor out

Cons:
Could stand more uphill
Could use more body length
Could use a bit more width
Escutcheon could use more arch
Chest floor could blend better into the heart girth
Neck could be longer
Steep rump
Could use more brisket
Could have a bigger spring of rib


Angel:
Pros:
Long rump
Good length of body
Long lean dairy neck
Good extension of brisket
Strong pasterns
Neck appears to blend well into the brisket
Strong topline
Strong chine
Straight front legs
Appears to neither toe in nor out

Umm I'll finish later, I have to go...


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Sorry, had to leave for a bit.

Okay, cons for angel:
Could use more depth
Could use a bit more width
Could have a better spring of rib
Neck could blend better into the withers
Could stand more uphill
Rump is a bit steep
Rear legs seem a bit posty
Could use more arch in the escutcheon


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank You both! Emzi00 I'm not sure what body part your referring to here?

cons for angel:
Could use more depth
Could use a bit more width


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Depth=body capacity=how large their 'barrel' is. 
Width=how wide they are through the hips and pins, chest, hocks, etc.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you  great information and I appreciate the time you both took to help me.


----------

